# trailer decals



## browning_gold

What is the best way to put decals on an enclosed trailer the sides have rivets in it so is there a good way of going over top of them?


----------



## shooteminthelips

Best way is to spend $100 and have a pro put them on. Got all the decals put on mine for $100 and it looks porfessional. Well worth the money when you get all the money into graphics.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE

if you do it ur self ur going to have to take out all the rivets that are going to be affected then replace them after the decal has beeb secured....personally if you spend the money on stickers especially if they are custom ones, i would just hire someone to put them on...tried to put a 36" GHG sticker on a trailer once with a buddy and i have put them on trucks and stuff like that but lets say it ended up in the trash after because it looked like hell


----------



## Scott LeDuc

You can do it without paying anyone.

Yank the rivets as mentioned. Cover the area(s) you are putting decals on with Windex. Place the decals where you want them and allow the Windex to dry. When dry, zip in some new rivets are you are set. The Windex will allow you to place the decals easier and gives you time to work out the bubbles, etc.. :beer:


----------



## uppersouris

Are they rivets or screws? Most newer trailers are screws.
If they have a star type head..a square head driver will fit in there and you can zip em out.

Great advice Mr Leduc no better way to do it (other than to just leave the stickers to the "pro staffers") :lol:


----------



## cut'em

Don't yank the rivets have a heat gun or blow dryer with you apply a little heat to the decal over the rivet and watch it shrink have a razor blade to make a tiny slit to release the air if it's a a large rivet. It'll look like the rivet was painted to match.


----------



## gamberc

if you wanna easily remove rivets your gonna have to drill the center with a drill bit then take a punch that fits in the hole in the center then pop the head of and punch the stem out (assuming these arent poprivets)


----------



## jim and tucker

just remember one thing... by putting decals on you are just advertising what the contents are... there are a lot broken into very easily.... the sides are usually very thin.... just a thought....


----------



## Flight Cancelled

jim and tucker said:


> just remember one thing... by putting decals on you are just advertising what the contents are... there are a lot broken into very easily.... the sides are usually very thin.... just a thought....


x2...if your gonna leave it outside and have decals all over it...odds are youre gonna have problems...i know quite a few people who have had trailers,toppers, and tailgates broke into...dont get me wrong decals are sweet but definately store the trailer inside


----------



## cut'em

Odds are your gonna have problems? What are the odds? Besides,isn't that why they sell Insurance? I insure everything I own. My Goose trailer costs me $39.00 a year added to my auto policy. Thats for Collision and Comp. (fire and theft). Inventory everything, take photos and keep reciepts. How many contractor trailers do you have rolling around your home town? Everybody knows whats in them and how often do they get hit? My trailers sit in my driveway and my goose trailer has the decal of a dog sitting with a man and his GUN! Thiefs don't like dogs and especially people with guns! I simply think some people worry too much. I may get burnt someday, but like I said it's insured, just like my house, where we lock the front door at night when we're home and leave it unlocked all day while we're at work. How many of you do that? :rollin:


----------

